# Fisher plow problem



## Steeley (Sep 28, 2003)

I have a 2 year old X-Blade Fisher plow with fish stick control, when I put the power on and start to plow the fish stick power light go's off all by it self it does not do this all the time but gets worst the longer you use it. I have tried a different fish stick controller and it does the same thing, they had me try a old style control and it worked for one parking lot and it started not doing what I wanted it to do, eventuly stoped working. 

I have put the greese in the cables and checked all the grounds and replaced the fuse. I took it to get it fixed yesterday and of cource when I get there it worked great.

Not sure what to do?


----------

